# When does the coloration stop changing?



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Homie is developing patches of metalic feathers around her throat. She has to be about 9 weeks old at least, maybe even a little older. I'm not complaining, it gives her a "cleopatra" look... Just curious when she'll be all grown up...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They usually have the first adult molt around 3 months or a little after, depending on climate no doubt. The metallic sheen - the shades of green/red. turquoise which seems to alter according to the light - should just develop and then stay stable til the next main molt. Around time of first molt she will likely look pretty scraggy round her head and neck, til new feathers grow in.

John


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks John,
When she molts, will she loose all her feathers?

Kevin


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Kevin -

No, the molt takes place in a staggered fashion, so she'll replace a few at a time. They don't get left without their ability to fly (not like some waterbirds, which have to keep a low profile during the molt). The only really obvious loss I've usually seen is around the neck - some pigeons look kinda like scrawny chickens at that stage 

John


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------

